# Аппликатура пятирядного баяна.



## Ариэль (28 Июн 2010)

Подарил товарищу пятирядный баян, но оказалось, что расположение звуков на кнопках у него совершенно другое, не такое на котором он умеет играть.
Хочу разобраться какие бывают аппликатуры и можно ли переделать одну в другую.
Благодарю заранее за ответ. Ариэль.


----------



## scottishbox (28 Июн 2010)

Скорее всего он умеет играть на B-раскладке, а вы ему подарили С. Переделать можно все, только стоит ли?


----------



## MAN (29 Июн 2010)

*Ариэль*, Вы путаете аппликатуру (постановку, расстановку и чередование пальцев) с расположением кнопок на клавиатуре (раскладкой). В принципе, ответ Вам уже дали, я лишь немного разверну и дополню его. Среди кнопочных аккордеонов более всего распространены две системы расположения кнопок на грифе:
1. *B-griff* (она же "бельгийская" или "льежская", она же "московская" раскладка).
.


----------



## Ариэль (29 Июн 2010)

1. B-griff (она же "бельгийская" или "льежская", она же "московская" раскладка).
Эта система является стандартной в России, практически все баяны у нас имеют такую раскладку и Ваш товарищ, вероятно, владеет именно ей.

2. C-griff, преобладающая за рубежом.

Спасибо за ответ.
Почему-то кнопка +цитата не активна.
Думаю, в ответе Вы приводите схемы раскладки, а у меня вместо них красные крестики. Как быть?

_Добавлено 01.07.2010_
Установил Adobe Illustrator и рисунки появились, а вот с +цитата так и не разобрался.
Теперь поеду к товарищу и попробую разобраться на месте.
P.S. Теперь не знаю, то ли Adobe Illustrator помог, или ваша редакция. В любом случае Вам крайне благодарен.


----------



## MAN (30 Июн 2010)

Ариэль писал:


> Думаю, в ответе Вы приводите схемы раскладки, а у меня вместо них красные крестики. Как быть?


Совершенно верно! Я не знаю почему у Вас не отображаются рисунки (возможно настройки Вашего браузера запрещают это?).
Схемы клавиатурных раскладок я взял из "Википедии". Вот Вам, пожалуйста, прямые ссылки на эти рисунки.
*B-Griff*





*C-Griff*





Может быть, пройдя по этим ссылкам, Вы сможете увидеть изображения.
Да! Ещё один момент. Если подаренный Вами баян (а вернее, всё же, кнопочный аккордеон) готово-выборный, то и на "выборке" расположение нот также будет зеркальным по отношению к выборной клавиатуре системы *B-griff*.
P.S. Отредактировал свой предыдущий пост, загрузив изображения непосредственно на сервер. Теперь картинки видите?


----------

